# Feldgrind hopper slipping off



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi,

The hopper on my feldgrind is slipping off (up the way), has anyone else had this issue? I can't see anything I can tighten to keep it on:


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think my Feld2 does the same. When grinding, make sure your hand grips both parts.


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

I've did try different grips, but unfortunately it makes no difference. It didn't use to do it, it just started in the past few weeks, so I'm guessing the grip shouldn't matter.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

you might find a thicker O ring will fix that. google O ring and I think you will find suppliers. I think they are measured with 2 dimensions - the ring diameter and the thickness e.g. 24/2 being 24 mm wide with a 2 mm section width. you could be able to buy a selection to find the best fit for a few pennies.


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

Syenitic said:


> you might find a thicker O ring will fix that. google O ring and I think you will find suppliers. I think they are measured with 2 dimensions - the ring diameter and the thickness e.g. 24/2 being 24 mm wide with a 2 mm section width. you could be able to buy a selection to find the best fit for a few pennies.











@Syenitic do you mean the rubber O-ring? I've updated the image to make it clearer, everything below the green line is fine, it's that bit of metal between the green line and the hopper that's the problem. The hopper should be down to the top of the green line. Cheers


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If it is the same as the Hausgrind , the 'O' ring should be in that groove (green line) this is what provides the grip for the body .


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Wasn't there a spare o ring in the box when you bought it?

ah, well spotted, it's it seated correctly.


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> If it is the same as the Hausgrind , the 'O' ring should be in that groove (green line) this is what provides the grip for the body .


When I push the hopper back down to the top of the green line (where it should be), the O-ring butts up against it. It must be different from the Hausgrind as it isn't an O-ring issue, thanks though.


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

Rom said:


> Wasn't there a spare o ring in the box when you bought it?
> 
> ah, well spotted, it's it seated correctly.


There was thanks, but it isn't an issue with the O-ring. The gap between the top of the green line and the bottom of the black hopper can be almost 10mm sometime. I then have to push it back down again so that there is no silver showing between the green line and the hopper.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi @fatwhite ,Sorry to be late replying. I have both a Hausgrind and a mk1 Feldgrind. I really do think this is a O ring issue...

From your description I wonder if you are actually pushing the 'hopper' far/firmly enough. It needs to ride over that black rubber ring, over the silver metal, and meet the Black top bit...there should be no silver showing at all. If you cant push it so far then your O ring is too big. But before you agree with that diagnosis give it a firm push with a simultaneous twisting which will aid the ride over the resistance from the rubber.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I had a MK1 feldgrind and currently have a aergrind. My feldgrind hopper was a very tight fit. On the aergrind I have had the same issue your having.


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

Syenitic said:


> Hi @fatwhite ,Sorry to be late replying. I have both a Hausgrind and a mk1 Feldgrind. I really do think this is a O ring issue...
> 
> From your description I wonder if you are actually pushing the 'hopper' far/firmly enough. It needs to ride over that black rubber ring, over the silver metal, and meet the Black top bit...there should be no silver showing at all. If you cant push it so far then your O ring is too big. But before you agree with that diagnosis give it a firm push with a simultaneous twisting which will aid the ride over the resistance from the rubber.


 @Syenitic Thanks for the reply. Unless I'm completely misunderstanding your answer, I really don't think this is an O-ring issue. I've found the following photo of how it should fit together:










Where the O-ring meets the hopper in the above photo, is the equivalent of the green line on my photo, but you'll notice on mine there is exposed metal where the hopper is sliding up. I can pull it back down to resemble the above picture, but when I start grinding it slips again.

Does that make sense? Am I missing what you're saying? Thanks


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

Benjijames28 said:


> I had a MK1 feldgrind and currently have a aergrind. My feldgrind hopper was a very tight fit. On the aergrind I have had the same issue your having.


Did you manage to fix it? Is it an O-ring problem?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

fatwhite said:


> @Syenitic Thanks for the reply. Unless I'm completely misunderstanding your answer, I really don't think this is an O-ring issue. I've found the following photo of how it should fit together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That photo shows 2 o-rings. Does your one have both fitted?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> That photo shows 2 o-rings. Does your one have both fitted?


 @fatwhite, a good point from @ashcroc there.

Looking back at the original photos I would say no. It seems that the O ring in the original photo is the one intended to sit against the top part (above the green line), which implies the one which is meant to sit in the groove is maybe missing. The groove mounted ring should provide the friction needed to hold the hopper/catch-cup in place once that part is pushed over it to butt up against the thicker O ring (in your photo) which makes a tidy, rather than metal to metal, join of catch-cup to grinder body.

Did you buy it new or secondhand?


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

fatwhite said:


> Did you manage to fix it? Is it an O-ring problem?


I've not really used the grinder to be honest. Only thrown a load of older beans through it to help the burrs bed in.


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

Syenitic said:


> @fatwhite, a good point from @ashcroc there.
> 
> Looking back at the original photos I would say no. It seems that the O ring in the original photo is the one intended to sit against the top part (above the green line), which implies the one which is meant to sit in the groove is maybe missing. The groove mounted ring should provide the friction needed to hold the hopper/catch-cup in place once that part is pushed over it to butt up against the thicker O ring (in your photo) which makes a tidy, rather than metal to metal, join of catch-cup to grinder body.
> 
> Did you buy it new or secondhand?


Just found this thread "Help - Feldgrind", looks like I'll need to glue it, that's the issue I have (although not just as catastrophic).

Thanks for all the help.


----------

